# Her favorite treat



## Ronni (Feb 21, 2021)

Yes, that is a chicken foot. Yes, I clipped the nasty sharp nails off it. Yes I’m watching her like a hawk so she doesn’t splinter the bone and choke. But as it’s half as big as she is, the only damage she’s been able to do to it is to soften the outer dried skin....and she’s been working on that for half an hour. I think we’re good.


----------



## hawkdon (Feb 21, 2021)

Poor chicken......


----------

